# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم مجدد یا............

## mahdi.sniper

سلام دوستان
من امسال امتحان نهایی داشتم
به دلایلی مثل دست کم گرفتن امتحانات  و کاهلی خودم معدلم شد 17.4 تقریبا
البته اختصاصی هام همشون 18 هستن تقریبا و عمومی هام رو نرم 16
به نظرتون الان چیکار کنم من؟
رفتم آموزش پرورش هم پرسیدم گفتن ترمیم معدل اگه هم اجرایی بشه مال 96 به بعده
برم ثبت نام کنم واسه دیپلم مجدد؟یعنی بشینم از الان روزی یه ساعت بخونم دی ماه دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم؟
بخدا گیج شدم
همه فکر و ذکرم شده این معدل کوفتی
نمیتونم درست درس بخونم.....

----------


## khaan

بهترین راه اینه که همون ترمیم معدل رو انجام بدی شما. ایشالا که برای سال 95 عملی میشه فعلا صبر کن ببین برای امسال میاد یا نه

----------


## highdreams

من هم تقریبا مشکل شمارو دارم....نمیدونم باید چی کارکنم...این هم بگم به امید ترمیم معدل اشتباه...به احتمال زیاد واسه96هستش

----------


## highdreams

از یه طرف شما پوعن مثبتی که دارید اینه که اختصاصیاتون نمرتون خوب شده فقط عمومیا کم شدین...به نظر من تمرکزتونو بزارید واسه کنکور...اختصاصیا اصل کارین که شما خوب دادیشون...عمومیارو میتونید بادرصد خوبی تو کنکور جبران کنید

----------


## meh.75

*به نظر من با معدلی که داری رو کنکور تمرکز کن و دیپلم مجددو بیخیال شو چون یه جورایی باعث بی برنامگی میشه.اگه معدلت یکم پایین بود دیپلم مجدد کمک بزرگی بهت میکرد اما با این معدل فکر میکنم ارزش وقت گذاشتن نداشته باشه*

----------


## mahdi.sniper

ممنون از نظراتتون
خیلی گیج شدم
یعنی به نظرتون معدل من خوبه؟؟؟تو کنکور تاثیر منفی نمیذاره رو درصد هام؟

----------


## magicboy

منم معدلم 17/37 شدهولی خب زمین و عربی خیلی کم شدن واسه همین دیپ مجدد بنظرم لازم نیس چون زمین برام مهم نیسالبته زیست و شیمیم هم 17 شدن ریاضیم 18  عمومی هامم عالی

----------


## Dayi javad

داداش شما فک کنم چون پیش دانشگاهی نرفتی نتونی دیپلم مجدد بگیری !!
البته من اینو فقط شنیدم از حقیقتش خبر ندارم

----------


## meh.75

> داداش شما فک کنم چون پیش دانشگاهی نرفتی نتونی دیپلم مجدد بگیری !!
> البته من اینو فقط شنیدم از حقیقتش خبر ندارم


طبق ایین نامه دیپلم مجدد اگه سومو قبول باشی میتونی دیپلم مجدد بگیریو به پیش نیازی نیس
اگه خواستین دیپ مجدد بگیرین امسال بگیرین که بخاطر معافیت بهتون گیر ندن

----------


## GUST

معدل 17.8 واسه ریاضی فیزیک کافیه؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> طبق ایین نامه دیپلم مجدد اگه سومو قبول باشی میتونی دیپلم مجدد بگیریو به پیش نیازی نیس
> اگه خواستین دیپ مجدد بگیرین امسال بگیرین که بخاطر معافیت بهتون گیر ندن


من ک گرفتم !

فارغ التحصیلم هستم!
ولی اگ کسی بخواد بره سال چهارم و دی ماه به فکر دییپلم باش شاید ممکن نباش !
چون امتحانات پیش دانشگاهیم دی ماه !  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## GUST

> من ک گرفتم !
> 
> فارغ التحصیلم هستم!
> ولی اگ کسی بخواد بره سال چهارم و دی ماه به فکر دییپلم باش شاید ممکن نباش !
> چون امتحانات پیش دانشگاهیم دی ماه !


داداش سوال منم جواب بده .کافیه؟

----------


## meh.75

> معدل 17.8 واسه ریاضی فیزیک کافیه؟


بله واسه ریاضی خوبه

----------


## meh.75

> من ک گرفتم !
> 
> فارغ التحصیلم هستم!
> ولی اگ کسی بخواد بره سال چهارم و دی ماه به فکر دییپلم باش شاید ممکن نباش !
> چون امتحانات پیش دانشگاهیم دی ماه !


ازتون معافیت نخواستن؟؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> معدل 17.8 واسه ریاضی فیزیک کافیه؟


در مرزش هستی !!

ولی تلاش زیاد میخواد!

د دیپلم بخوای بگیری اگ فقط روز قبل امتحان بخونی و بری سرجلسه(منظورم از قبلم نخونی) خب نزدیک ی ماه وقتتو میگیره !!

ینی ی ماه پر !!

همین ی ماهو میتونی شیمی دوم رو ب مرز تسلط برسی !

میتونی زبان فارسیو ی دور بخونی 

میتونی خیلی درسارو در حد تسلط بخونی !

بازم تصمیم آخرو باید خودت بیری

----------


## Dayi javad

> بله واسه ریاضی خوبه


تا قبل 24 سالگی میگن نمیخواد چون داوطلب آزاد به حساب میاین !

در ضمن من معافیت تحصیلی دارم فعلا 

ولی از من ک 20 سالمم هس چیزی نخواستن!

----------


## meh.75

> تا قبل 24 سالگی میگن نمیخواد چون داوطلب آزاد به حساب میاین !
> 
> در ضمن من معافیت تحصیلی دارم فعلا 
> 
> ولی از من ک 20 سالمم هس چیزی نخواستن!


کی گفت تا 24 سالگی معافیت نمیخواد؟؟

----------


## GUST

رتبه 1500  منطقه ۱ میخوام

----------


## آقای خاص

اگر برای شهریور ماه اقدام می کردید اقدامتون قابل قبول بود  با این حال با توجه به معدلی که دارین و اینکه میانگین درس های اختصاصیتون 18 هست حتی اگر تاثیر معدل 35درصد هم بشه باز هم با زدن 3 تست بیشتر در هر درس به راحتی به رتبه مدنظرتون می رسید خواندن تشریحی اون هم در زمان اوج فعالیت کنکوریتون(دی ماه) اون هم در دروس حسابان جبر و هندسه که برای داوطلبان تجربی بسیار سنگین هست و فشار و استرس سنگین امتحانات شما رو به کلی از هدفتون دور میکنه و نتیجه مطلوب رو در کنکور به هیچ عنوان نمیتونید بگیرید.

----------


## Dayi javad

> کی گفت تا 24 سالگی معافیت نمیخواد؟؟


تو همین انجمن دیدم !

البته شایدم راست باش !چون از من هیچی نخواستن و هیچی نپرسیدن ! خیلی شیک و مجلسی ثبت نامم کردن ( تازه مهلت ثبت نامم تموم شده بود ولی زنگ زدن آموزش پرورش مرکز استان اونا ثبت نامم کردن )

----------


## konkurbank

دوستان يه قانون جديد براي ترميم نمرات در دست بررسيه،
انشالا به زودي خبر خوبي ميشنوييد...

----------


## مرتضے

_سلام دوستان من خرداد برای دیپلم مجدد تجربی ثبت نام کرد و یک امتان دادم  از نهایی ها و به دلایلی که میخواستم دیگه نرم دانشگاه قید امتحانات رو زدم   حالا بنظرتون برم باز درخواست بدم برای اینکه دی ماه این امتحانات رو به  پایان برسونم و دیپلم مجددم رو بگیرم ...؟؟ 
معدل کتبی من در رشته ریاضی 10 هستش خیلی خراب کردم سال اخر البته بقیه سالها تقریبا در سطح اول هر مدرسه ای که درس خوندم بودم 
یا نرم امتحان بدم و وایسم بینم تاثیر معدل مثبت میشه یا قطعی؟؟
ریز نمرات دیپلم اولم که ریاضی بوده بنظرتون هنوز تو مدرسه بزرگسالان هست؟؟ (( من فارغ التحصیل بزرگسالان هستم)) 						_

----------


## Dayi javad

دنبال دیپلم مجدد نرین دیگ ! :Yahoo (94):

----------

